# The first record you bought?



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2008)

We were listening to the radio this morning, a pretty eclectic PBS station, and '_*Michael Row the Boat Ashore*_' by the Highwaymen came on, and I told DW that was the first record I actually bought on my own with my own money. Some 50-odd years ago. Then I reflected that it wasn't much of a song.... Hmmm, buyer's remorse 50 years later... 

Jim Ricks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 1, 2008)

My first 45 RPM was "Revolution" by The Beatles.  I think the reverse side was "Hey Jude."  What a bargain at a measly 29 cents at the time, purchased with my own money.   

My first album was "More of the Monkees," played on my record player all day long, over and over again, for an entire summer.  I get nostalgic when I hear an occasional Monkees' tune on the oldies station.  How could Monkees' music be old?  I remember when oldies were the really old bands, like The Beach Boys.


----------



## Steve (Mar 1, 2008)

This is a fun topic.  The first record I ever purchased was "Escape" by Journey.  Loved that album.  I think I still have it down in the basement or at my parents house.  Of course, I don't have a record player any more, so I wouldn't be able to play it if I found it.  

I guess for the current generation, the question will be "What was the first song you ever downloaded?"  Somehow, I don't think it will be quite as memorable.

Steve


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 1, 2008)

Cindy, I'm with you...My first album was "The Monkeys" followed by "More of the MOnkees"  played over and over. In fact, I still have them!  LOL


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2008)

*Remembering Like It Was Yesterday.*




_Rock Around The Clock_ by Bill Haley & The Comets.  That was in 1955.  But, shux, I also remember the 1st CD I bought -- in 1981 . . . 




. . . _Jive Bunny & The Master Mixers -- The Album_. 

My 1981 CD player is long gone to Mt. Trashmore, but that original Jive Bunny CD is still in my collection & it still plays.  As it happens, 1 of the Jive Bunny mix cuts includes _Rock Around The Clock_.  Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dani (Mar 1, 2008)

My first album as a little girl was "Forever Michael" by Michael Jackson. I saved my little $2 a week allowance to purchase it.  I was in love with Michael.   Keep in mind, he was normal back then and we had no idea that he was a nut-case.  I still have it.  All I can say is that he sure looks different today!!!


----------



## Janie (Mar 1, 2008)

This is a fun thread!

The first single I ever bought was "One" by Three Dog Night. I remember it vividly because it was also the first time my mother ever let me take the bus downtown by myself to go shopping--I must have been 10 or 11 (those were sure different times).

The first album I bought was "Blue" by Joni Mitchell. Like Dani, I saved and saved my babysitting $$ for months to get it.  I wonder what an LP cost in those days.  I made 50 cents an hour as a babysitter.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ours were:  Don't be cruel/Hounddog and Rock around the Clock. (I think the Comets are still Rockin' around in Branson).  When we got our first record player I think my parents got us couple records with it and it was The Macguire Sisters, Muskrat Ramble/Sincerely (now those are old).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2008)

*Peering Into The T. U. G. Crystal Ball . . .*

. . . & seeing in just a few years there will be a TUG-BBS topic taking us down memory lane to recollections of the 1st MP3 we ever downloaded. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Play them all - every single record ever recorded*

Elvis Presley - " Hound Dog" (like Alan I still have it in my 45 RPM record case in the "music room").  I think it was around 1956.  Next were some 45 RPM "EP's" (4 songs on a 45 RPM record). Then a 33 RPM album - I think it was The Ventures "Walk Don't Run" after literally hundreds of 45's.  The albums didn't have much theming back then so often paying extra to get the extra 11 songs meant you really only listened to one.  The Beach Boys & Beatles changed that. 

Still some of the greatest music of all time - especially the mid to late 60's.  Chicago I, II & III - before they became sappy balladeers.  Jimi Hendrix Experience, Cream, the last of the Beatles, Paul McCartney solo before HE went all sappy (is there a worse bunch of songs than anything from "Wings"?), there were still plenty of one hit wonders back then too.  

The wealth of rock and pop music we have got to enjoy since the 50's is so great that it really bothers my how free radio has limited itself to very narrow choices and repeating those same 50 songs within their chosen group endlessly day in and day out.   It is sad that there are so few truly independent stations left - you are very lucky if one is within your reception area - that actually dip into that deep pool of great music over 5 decades. It really bothers me that the canned music in restaurants - if well done - may be far better than regular radio for hearing interesting and sometimes off beat selections. I was originally pleased with the satellite radio selections both for the lack of ads and the music mix but, after 4 years, that too starts to be repetitive.  I guess it's too easy to find a few favorites and just play them into the ground.  

On the up side when you do hear a long lost song "friend" it can make your whole day.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 1, 2008)

Janie said:


> This is a fun thread!
> 
> The first single I ever bought was "One" by Three Dog Night. I remember it vividly because it was also the first time my mother ever let me take the bus downtown by myself to go shopping--I must have been 10 or 11 (those were sure different times).
> 
> The first album I bought was "Blue" by Joni Mitchell. Like Dani, I saved and saved my babysitting $$ for months to get it.  I wonder what an LP cost in those days.  I made 50 cents an hour as a babysitter.



My first date was to a Three Dog Night concert. My date's mother drove.  We had $1.99 tickets and the opening act was Ike and Tina Turner.  I was making .50 an hour babysitting too, and was glad to get it!

Back to the original thread.  First record I bought myself was "Meet the Monkees".  I had three older sisters who bought the good stuff, this one was too bubblegum for them so I had to buy it myself. I still know the words to every song but have a hard time remembering my own phone number sometimes.

Gayle


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought two. Iron Butterfly (In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida) and Paul Revere and the Raiders.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 1, 2008)

I had to run upstairs and dig through the cupboard for them, but I found them.  I don't know which came first, but Barbara Lewis "Make me your baby" was one of the first.  Geez, now that was a walk down memory lane!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2008)

*I Know It's Only Rock & Roll . . .*




timeos2 said:


> Paul McCartney solo before HE went all sappy (is there a worse bunch of songs than anything from "Wings"?)


. . . but I like it. 

Shux, 2 of those Wings tunes were actually OK -- _Band On The Run_ & _1985_.  

My younger son (the rock & roll keyboard talent) used to dump on me for anything I professed to enjoy that smacked in any way of disco -- e.g., _Twilight Zone / Twilight Tone_ by Manhattan Transfer, T.S.O.P. by M.F.S.B., etc.  Later he pretty much came round to Duke Ellington's idea about music of all different kinds & styles -- _If It Sounds Good It Is Good_ . 

My late father -- grandfather of my rock & roll son -- convinced himself that The Beatles were responsible for all that dreadful psychedelic dope smoking & love beads & hippy-dippy unkempt clothing & draft dodging & long hair & sit-ins & protests & free love & free sex & I don't know what-all.  I tried suggesting to the Old Man that maybe The Beatles were in part a just reflection of all that, rather than the cause.  It was a hard sell.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't have any of my old 45's left, which is so sad that I gave them away.   There were some good ones in my collection.  But I have every album.  Rick bought the Monkees albums as kid and so now we have two of a few of them.  

Too bad an old vinyl isn't worth anything.  They should be antiques, right?


----------



## chicklet (Mar 1, 2008)

My first album was "Partridge Family" and i used 5 silver dollar coins for it.  My mother kept asking was i sure i wanted to spend my silver dollars??  Now i feel very old.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2008)

*More Firsts.*

First time I ate pizza -- 1959, at Gusti's Italian Restaurant on M Street in Washington DC.  Had mushrooms & pepperoni on it.  Yum. 

Car I learned to drive on -- my dad's 1948 Chevrolet 6-cylinder sedan that ran on 3 cylinders.  

The 1st girl I kissed.  (Shhhh.  Don't let on.  It was _not_ The Chief Of Staff.) 

First time I fired a rifle -- a range-owned .22 at Camp Rock Enon, BSA, in Gore VA. 

First beer -- a 12-oz. non-poptop Coors lifted from my friend's father's secret stash.  (I also remember my last drink -- scotch & soda, 1985 -- but that's another story.) 

I can't remember my 1st cigarette but I have an indelible recollection of my last -- a mentholated Marlboro that I bummed because I ran out of my own.  I smoked it right down to the filter tip the afternoon of November 16, 1968, on my way home from Alaska after completing 3 years army active duty.  (OK, army _band_ active duty, but it was still military -- I mean, I got a DD-214 & everything.) 

First wife -- still married to her. 

First car -- The Chief Of Staff's brand-new 1963 Chevy II that she worked full time to save up for while taking night school college courses so she could graduate on time & so we'd have a newish car all paid for when we got married in 1964. 

First job -- a 3-day construction gig cold-chiseling A/C duct holes through masonry walls. 

Regrets, I've had a few -- but then again, too few to mention. 

Life is good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 1, 2008)

The first album I recall buying was a Herb Alpert album in about 1966 or so.  I think I was in the eighth grade.  45s came along around then, too, but my older siblings bought more than I did, so I got to play them for free.  

Along similar lines, and in direct correlation to Alan's memories, was an article I read at the turn of the millennium about the Class of 2000.  The article was talking about all the things that graduating class had, and didn't have.  I don't recall what all they mentioned, but a couple of things come to mind:

1.  They had never owned a record album.  By the time they were musically aware, CDs had taken over, and vinyl records had gone away.

2.  They never knew a time without AIDS, which completely affected the way they developed into adulthood.  The sexual freedom their parents enjoyed was completely altered by the time this generation reached puberty.

3.  They never knew a time when John Lennon was alive.  He died before they were born.

Of these, I think the third was the most surprising.

Dave


----------



## Aussiedog (Mar 1, 2008)

*The Beatles*

My first album was the very first Beatles album.  I bought it just after they appeared on Ed Sullivan in (Nov?)1963.  

I sold it a year later for $5 - what was I thinking?????

Ann


----------



## beanie (Mar 1, 2008)

first " 8 track " was won on the seaside heights boardwalk and was 3 dog night -naturally. the first album also won on the seaside boardwalk was Jethro tull's aqualung . I had an older sister who had abox of 45's we used to listen too. mostly early 60's music such as "soldier boy and leader of the pack "

  when talking about wings don't forget "venus and mars / rock show " great song and "high"


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 1, 2008)

*Whoa!*

Talk about a walk down memory lane.  It was the early 50's, and I wanted to establish some credit, so I bought a small, red 45 rpm player, and a Connie Francis recording of "You Belong to Me".  My boyfriend, and later husband, was in the Air Force, and the song made me all mushy...even though he never was stationed any further than Texas.  Oh, the drama!  ( I was happy he never had to go far away, but that was in the early years.....)


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 1, 2008)

Me, too --- "Rock Around the Clock" by Bill Haley and the Comets.  We even went to see them at the Idora Park Ball Room in Youngstown, Ohio.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that my first 45 was "Those Were the Days My Friend" and I want to say that "Turn Turn Turn" was on the other side but I might be wrong about that...would the flip side have a song by a different artist on it?  I think the 45 had a picture of an Apple in the middle...Apple records?

I think I was about 11 when I got this.  Now I have to go check release dates, etc. to see if my memory is any good!

Sharon

----------------

P.S.  Just checked Wikipedia and am amazed that I got it right...although it was released earlier than I thought:

_Gene Raskin frequented The White Horse Tavern in the 1960s and the song lamented the passing of the golden folk days of Dylan, Paxton, Ochs, and The Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem. The song was the final recording by the Clancys.

Although the song was popularized in the early 1960s by The Limelighters, Mary Hopkin still did the best known recording. It was released on August 30, 1968. Hopkin's recording was produced by Paul McCartney (catalogue number "APPLE 2") and became a #1 hit in the UK singles chart, and reached #2 in the US.

Paul McCartney, who produced the session, also recorded Mary singing "Those Were The Days" in 4 other languages for release in their respective countries: In Spain, Que Tiempo Tan Feliz. In Germany, An jenem Tag. In Italy, Quelli Erano Giorni In France, Le temps Des Fleurs

The UK and the USA had the B-side, "Turn! Turn! Turn!" which was written by Pete Seeger (but largely taken from the book of Ecclesiastes), which had been a U.S. #1 hit for The Byrds._


----------



## Emily (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought my first 45 in the 5th grade, it was Wedding Bell Blues by the 5th Dimension.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 1, 2008)

"Hey, Baby" by Bruce Channel


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2008)

The first record I remember buying with my own money was a reading of "A Christmas Carol" - IIRC the reader was Sir Laurence Olivier.  The record was a Christmas present to my family.  I was probably about ten years old.

I think the first record I bought for myself was a 45 rpm of _19th Nervous Breakdown_ by the Stones.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 1, 2008)

I had albums that were given to me but the very first one I bought with my own money was "Toys in the Attic" by Aerosmith.  Oh yea....Walk this Way!:whoopie:


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 1, 2008)

Gosh, this thread sure does give our ages away!  I like it though!  
How about first concerts?
Mine was Donavan followed closely there-after by Cat Stevens. My aunt worked for Ticketron in the early 70's and got my friends and I front row seats for both of these!  
Thanks for the memories


----------



## easyrider (Mar 1, 2008)

My first and still favorite : Steely Dan / Can`t buy a thrill


----------



## janapur (Mar 1, 2008)

Having older siblings sure made it easy to avoid buying my own albums. I knew The Beatles, James Taylor, The Guess Who, The Carpenters, and so many more favorites before I was ten. 

And then I sent in one of those _10 records for a penny_ forms from a magazine. I had just inherited my older sister's stereo and ordered all albums as 8 tracks!! In my head, I still can hear the background track of one Olivia Newton John song playing over another. Yuck.

I gave my sister money to buy The Rolling Stones Greatest hits off of a tv commercial. Just loved Mother's Little Helper, though I had no idea of its meaning.

I asked this question of my husband and am again reminded of my seniority to him. His first album was a cassette.


----------



## laxmom (Mar 1, 2008)

Yea, my older siblings listened to Gary Pucket and the Union Gap, The Beatles, The Beach Boys, etc.  The were 12 and 16 years older than me.

My first concert was Kenny Rogers.  Dottie West and Dolly Parton performed.  And I didn't even like country music!  It was a family thing with my parents.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2008)

The first album I remember buying was one by Peter, Paul and Mary.  Can't remember the name right now.  I finally saw them on one of their come-back tours in the 80's.


----------



## beanie (Mar 1, 2008)

*first concert*

was elton john with a special guest apperance by john lennon on thanskgiving 1975 followed by led zepplin at madison square garden on feb 12th 1976 in a blizzard . I have been to at least a coupla hundred since


----------



## spirits (Mar 1, 2008)

*Soundtrack*

As a teenager we were so cheap we lent each other all our 45's.  Can't remember who bought what.  But I do remember "investing" in my first LP.  The movie soundtrack to the spagetti westerns.  Good , bad , Ugly.Fistfull of dollars.  etc. It had a hand drawn picture of Clint Eastwood in his poncho smoking the cigar.  One of the best recordings I ever bought.  Heard it a little while ago and it still sounds great.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 2, 2008)

It was either America's "Horse With No Name" or Michael Jackson's "Ben".  I bought both right around the same time with my paper route money.  Geeze, my girlfriends and I would spend hours organizing the charts in our 45 boxes!

For some silly junior-high reason I had to write out the lyrics to "Ben" in a notebook and the first night I tried to do it my dad came up to my room, after forty-five minutes or me starting and stopping the tabletop record player, and told me that both the record and the player were going OUT THE WINDOW if I didn't let him hear the entire song!

thanks for the Memory Lane stroll,
Susan


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm, first concert other than Boston's city parks summer series was I think Queen at the old Boston Garden.  The best concert, though, was Boz Scaggs (_Silk Degrees_ was on the radio playlists and my turntable), Fleetwood Mac (_Rumours_) and The Eagles (blue _Greatest Hits_ album) at the old Shaeffer Stadium in Foxboro, sometime around junior/senior year of high school.  9 of us went together and didn't get out of the parking lot until 4:30 in the morning, after the bands played from 6-1 or so.  It was a blast.

love this thread,
Susan


----------



## Karen G (Mar 2, 2008)

SueDonJ said:


> The best concert, though, was Boz Scaggs and . . .The Eagles


We just saw Boz Scaggs about 3-4 weeks ago at the Las Vegas Hilton (he's still great) and we're going to Atlanta to see the Eagles in May. Can't wait!

I think my first record might have been "Hey Baby", too. Thanks, Makai Guy, for jogging my memory.


----------



## cp73 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Meet the Beatles*

First album was "Meet the Beatles"

First concert was "The Doors" - January 19, 1968 Carousel Theater - West Covina, CA


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2008)

First concert I ever went to was Donovan at the St. Louis Opera House, when I was a freshman. That really dates me, I guess.

Best concert is a tie between a couple of events. 

One was about 20 years ago - a friend and I went to Eli's Mile High Club in Oakland to see John Lee Hooker, headlining a triple set with the Mission Street Blues Band and Ron Thompson and the Resistors.

Midway through his set John Lee introduced his special unannounced guest - Carlos Santana.  John Lee and Carlos boogied almost non-stop for about an hour.  Then Ron Thompson (unknown outside blues circles in the Bay Area but possessing some very fine chops himself) joined them on stage for the encore, and the three of them went at it for at least another half hour.  They were still going strong when we left about 2:30 am.

The other was back in St. Louis about 1972 when I was an upperclassman.  A friend told me that there was going to be an unannounced concert in the student lounge in the School of Social Work at Washington University.  I headed over to see what was going on.  Turned out to be Johnny Shines, singing to a grand total of about 30 or 40 people. Every recording of him I've ever heard completely pales with having been about ten feet away from him and him looking me right in the eye as he sang and played.


----------



## grest (Mar 2, 2008)

My first 45, a very long time ago, was a song called "Personality"...I can't remember the guy who sang it...but I still know a lot of the words!
Connie


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2008)

My first concert was with Rick, after we were married, and it was an Edgar Winter concert, where Ronnie Montrose (Rick's brother) played guitar.  My second concert was Ronnie's own band, Montrose, with Sammy Haggar as the vocalist.  

My favorite concert, relatives aside, was Neil Diamond.


----------



## beanie (Mar 2, 2008)

I saw ronnie warm up journey back in 77 when I was stationed in norfolk va. great guitarist .


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 2, 2008)

Connie - 

Is this the song?

"She's got personality'

style

Peronality
walk

personality
talk

Plus she's got a great big smile  - oh over and over I'll be a fool for you - over and over I'm a fool for you. "

If so, it was sung by Lloyd Price and reached number 2 on the charts in 1959.


Richard


----------



## In The Pink (Mar 2, 2008)

The first 45 I purchased was Crimson and Clover, and my first album was The Monkeys.  Never could decide which one I loved more.... Mickey or Davey.  LOL  I've still got all my 45's and albums.


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 2, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> First concert I ever went to was Donovan at the St. Louis Opera House, when I was a freshman. That really dates me, I guess.QUOTE]
> 
> Hey, Donovan was my first too! At the brand new Forum Stadium in Inglewood, CA. My best friend and I had eye level, very close seats. He sat on the floor, on his carpet, for most of the songs. We were also freshman and wasn't sure what that good smell was that was wrafting through the air. LOL


----------



## hofftkmn (Mar 2, 2008)

*FCA*

Frampton Comes Alive! Still the best selling live album of all time. Do you feel like we do?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Adding first concert. It was the Beach Boys & Sonny & Cher. I was 12 and my best friend and I got to go to the Auditorium Theater in Rochester, NY by bus to see it but had to get a ride home.  I remember seeing the equipment being brought out the stage entrance when we left and somehow feeling I got a special treat because of that. I even touched Dennis Wilson's drum case.  Started my path to a 25 year journey as a (sometimes) professional drummer that I still recall very fondly today.   Even the unplanned stays at unknown homes as we traveled from show to show.  

Just this week my aspiring guitarist daughter "brought home" two bands from Massachusetts  that had just played in Buffalo where she saw them perform, were on the way to Pennsylvania and needed a place to crash for the night. How could I say no? I owe at least a few to get even.  It was interesting when one of the guys saw my drums and wanted to know if I still played.  Unless you count three or four times a year the answer is no.  I wish it wasn't but so it goes. 

Later I got to perform with Carly Simon, Cheech & Chong (as a warm up act band) and some other fairly well known artists of the time.  I can recall every minute of those shows but mostly what an unreliable way music is to make a living. Especially if you want to play what you like. Looking back the  "greatest mistake" in music has to be the time our band, great musicians we were, rejected this young singer who tried out. We could do better we just knew it.  Well, maybe not. Lou Graham went on to quite a career later as I seem to recall.  Not that we could have held on to him long anyway but who knows. Still, I wouldn't give that experience up for anything. Great memories.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2008)

*Whoa!  timeos2 Plays Drums?  Who knew?*




timeos2 said:


> I even touched Dennis Wilson's drum case.  Started my path to a 25 year journey as a (sometimes) professional drummer that I still recall very fondly today.


I never even suspected you might be a fellow musician, John. 

Hats off to you -- & happy paradiddles.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Mar 2, 2008)

I've never owned a record.  My first CD was AC/DC's Who Made Who.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2008)

beanie said:


> I saw ronnie warm up journey back in 77 when I was stationed in norfolk va. great guitarist .



He is amazing at that guitar.  I love his Town Without Pity rendition.  He played it at his fourth wedding a few years ago, September of 2004, at my request.  Rick's firehouse band (all of the guys are firefighters at station 9 in Denver, except the drummer, who is a mortician) plays 3 of Ronnie's best: _*Bad Motor Scooter*_, *Rock Candy* and _*I Got the Fire*_.  

He played with Boz Scaggs to get a good start, then Edgar Winter, then his own band, Montrose, then he started Gamma.  

He turned 60 in November.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 2, 2008)

I didn't buy it - I won it on a radio station...
Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2008)

My first record was a 45 rpm by either Lloyd Price or Andy Williams in the mid 1950's.


----------



## swift (Mar 3, 2008)

Ummmmmm........ I have never purchased a vinyl record   But my first cassette tape that I purchased with my own money was Phil Collins- No Jacket Required


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2008)

*Firsts*

First record album with own money was Elvis' Blue Hawaii.

First sheet music purchased with my own money to play on the piano was Del Shannon's Runaway.

First record as a married couple was Crystal Blue Persuasion by Tommy James and The Shondells.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 3, 2008)

Glynda said:


> Crystal Blue Persuasion by Tommy James and The Shondells.



Those were my high school days.  In my circle of guys, we all liked Tommy James better when he was singing _My Baby Does the Hanky-Panky"_.

Stupidly simple lyrics, but effective!


----------



## grest (Mar 3, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Connie -
> 
> Is this the song?
> 
> ...



That's the one!  Do you remember who sang it??
Connie


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2008)

grest said:


> That's the one!  Do you remember who sang it??
> Connie



Connie,

You must have missed my last line - Lloyd Price sang it.

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 3, 2008)

*Recollection Of Another First.*

We bought our 1st TV set in 1964 -- October or November I think.  That's when I knew the honeymoon was over.  It was a light blue 17-inch Zenith portable that had a newfangled UHF dial on it, in addition to the regular click-dial for channels 2-13.  It came from the Dalmo discount store on Wilson Boulevard in the Clarendon section of Arlington VA. 

Our 1st color TV was a used backless tube-type Toshiba table model in a metal cabinet covered in walnut-tone contact paper -- 21-inch picture, I think.  Must have been 1972 or maybe 1973 when we sprang for that. 

Some years later, The Chief Of Staff & her sister really got into color TVs, which we considered spendy at the time (not to mention our lower income bracket back then).  Between the 2 of them, those 2 sisters snapped up just about every used but newish Sony KV-1710 that showed up in the Washington Post classified ads for a period of 18 months or so.  They ended up with 3 or 4 each, I think, not just for themselves but for their parents & my parents.  

By then the honeymoon was just a memory.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RichM (Mar 4, 2008)

Styx - Kilroy Was Here


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## grest (Mar 4, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Connie,
> 
> You must have missed my last line - Lloyd Price sang it.
> 
> Richard



Oh yes...I was too focused on singing the  song~
Connie


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 4, 2008)

*A different radio station*

I don't get very excited about radio stations but every once and awhile one comes along that, to my ear, "gets it".  The most recent is one called "The Lake" in Buffalo, NY.  I'm lucky enough to be in reception range but they also let you listen free on the web.  Sort of like my favorite in Rochester, sadly gone now, "The Max [1995-1998]", they understand that there isn't one style of music, or even one decade that is the best. They choose songs from the 50's to the 90's and don't repeat them. Give it a listen you might enjoy it and maybe hear something you haven't for some time or a new favorite.  Can't beat the price!


----------



## Bruce W (Mar 4, 2008)

"Keep a Knocking"   Little Richard


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember talking my mother into buying me the first John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers LP, and also the second.  The first LP I remember buying myself was bought the day she gave me money and sent me on the train into Boston with some of my friends to buy clothes for the upcoming school year.  I bought a skirt, a sweater, and Jeff Beck's Truth LP.  As I explained to her, well, it does have a jacket....


----------



## easyrider (Mar 4, 2008)

Cathy in Boston said:


> I remember talking my mother into buying me the first John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers LP, and also the second.  The first LP I remember buying myself was bought the day she gave me money and sent me on the train into Boston with some of my friends to buy clothes for the upcoming school year.  I bought a skirt, a sweater, and Jeff Beck's Truth LP.  As I explained to her, well, it does have a jacket....



We love John Mayall and the Blues Breakers. We saw them last year at the Tripple Door in Seattle. For a guy pushing 80? John sure can perform. We were  in the line for seating when John came in and door guys (maybe 25 y.o.)didnt recognized him and were not going to let him in. Kind of funny. After the show my sister in law went up stairs and John thought she was with the radio station until she asked him to wave at us. He waved but security was called so we left. She managed to get him to sign a Wild Ginger coaster before we left to Kells.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2008)

Ohmygooodness! I thought I was the only OF John Mayall fan in the whole free world! Bluesbreakers weren't my first albums, but when I was stationed in Germany in the mid 60's, friends and I would hitch to london. Music stores had huge speakers on marquees, and if you liked something, you could just follow your ears!

This thread has worked better than I could have hoped. Thanks, all, for the memories! 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 5, 2008)

Believe it or not, my MOTHER took me to see the Bluesbreakers in maybe 1968 or 1969 at the old Boston Tea Party.  I was 15 or 16.  The lead guitarist at that time was Mick Taylor, who wasn't much older than me.  He was incredible, as was the entire band.  My mom also took my sister and me to see Cream in 1968.  She was something.  I miss her.


----------



## jwq387 (Mar 5, 2008)

*First record you bought*

Jackie DeShannon- "What the world needs now is love"


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Great Tune.*




jwq387 said:


> "What the world needs now is love"


That's an outstanding song -- even though what the world _really_ needs now is not love but simple common decency. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 5, 2008)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Believe it or not, my MOTHER took me to see the Bluesbreakers in maybe 1968 or 1969 at the old Boston Tea Party.  I was 15 or 16.  The lead guitarist at that time was Mick Taylor, who wasn't much older than me.  He was incredible, as was the entire band.  My mom also took my sister and me to see Cream in 1968.  She was something.  I miss her.



Dont you just love it when mom's take kids to concerts.  I used to give my kids thier one on one day out with mom date.  My older kids used to take me to concerts (because I would pay).  I went to the last concert of Oingo Boingo with my daughter.  There were about 10 of us that were over 40 in that audience.


----------



## Denise (Mar 6, 2008)

Herman's Hermits on Tour. I saved for weeks.


----------



## sandesurf (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, getting a little off topic but wanted to share... We took our son, who was 9 at the time, two years ago, to see Loggins and Messina at the Greek Theater. Since he's grown up with our 70's music blaring in the car he knew and sung along with most of the songs! Brought tears to my eyes!    Thinking of taking him to see James Taylor this summer.:whoopie:


----------



## isisdave (Mar 6, 2008)

Big Bad John


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 6, 2008)

Passepartout said:


> Ohmygooodness! I thought I was the only OF John Mayall fan in the whole free world! Bluesbreakers weren't my first albums, but when I was stationed in Germany in the mid 60's, friends and I would hitch to london. Music stores had huge speakers on marquees, and if you liked something, you could just follow your ears!
> 
> This thread has worked better than I could have hoped. Thanks, all, for the memories!
> 
> Jim Ricks



Sippie Wallace, John Mayall and the Blues Breakers


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 7, 2008)

Am I the only one whose first record was a "K-tel" album??? I'm trying to remember what it had on it. I know it had The Night Chicago Died. I think it also had Seasons in the Sun, and I Fought the Law and the Law Won on it. That was a gift. The first record I bought was Magical Mystery Tour (Beatles).


----------



## beanie (Mar 7, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Am I the only one whose first record was a "K-tel" album??? .



lol it wasn't my first but we had some "k-tel " albums . one I remember had golden earrings radar love on it .


----------



## glenmore (Mar 7, 2008)

I think mine was "26 Miles Across the Sea" by The Four Preps  - about 1956 - played it so many times I could probably still sing it


----------



## Joe L (Mar 8, 2008)

First record was Disreali Gears by Cream. First concert was The Chambers Brothers at the Filmore East in NYC with the fantastic Joshua Light Show in the background.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 8, 2008)

First 45:  Easy Come and Easy Go by Bobby Sherman

First Album:  The Fifth Dimension, Age of Aquarius


Last albums purchased:  on iTunes:  Fall and Winter EPs by Jon Foreman.

Technology has really changed the way we can purchase music!

Marty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 8, 2008)

I loved Bobby Sherman!  That was a great song, I remember it well.

Remember the show, "Here Come the Brides?"  Well, I named our first son after his character on the show, Jeremy.   

Bobby Sherman has a miniature of Disneyland that he built himself.  I saw that on television a few years back.  He's a Disney fan like me!


----------



## mlbyron (Mar 8, 2008)

for my 13th birthday I got a 45 record player and a stack of records.  right now I only remember Duke of Earl.
 I have wondered over the years -how did my parents survive me playing my records over and over?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 15, 2008)

*Play That Funky Music.*




timeos2 said:


> (is there a worse bunch of songs than anything from "Wings"?)


Can't disagree entirely. 

Earlier today we were at the indoor mini-storage place where my brother's stuff is stowed, loading it into our E-150 to take out to his new place in the next county, & _Jet_ or some such by Paul McCartney & Wings was blaring out all over the place through the house audio system beamed into every corner of every floor.  

Shux, Tony Orlando & Dawn would have been less irritating. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## CSB (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't remember the first record that I bought. My sister was older and maybe we bought the records together. We had 45's of Twist and Shout, I Want to Hold Your Hand by the Beatles and Mama's and the Papa's singing Monday, Monday. Probably others that I don't remember. My first album that I really got into was Carol King's Tapestry. Most of the music that I listened to was on the radio. My sister and I would do the dishes together and listen to the top songs.

I do remember fondly going to the record store every week to pick up the CHUM chart. It was our local radio station and they printed the top songs of the week. I still have the CHUM charts in my drawer. Wonder if they are worth anything?


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember my first 45 I purchased was the Beatles, I Want to Hold Your Hand.  Whenever I hear that song, I remember sitting on my bedroom floor, watching the record go around and around, and singing along with the Beatles. I was surprised that none of the American Idol singers this past week picked that song to sing!


----------



## Joe L (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone remember the song "Tiger" by the Elvis wannabe Fabian.   When Elvis was drafted there were so many "clones" that were just pop singers and not rock n rollers.  I did like "Tiger" though but i was just  a kid.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 19, 2008)

Did anyone have Georgy Girl on a 45?  That was another of my favorites....


----------

